# JOhn Deere 5103



## Gulf Driver

Morning folks, I'm a new one to the forum and looking for information on a JD5103 with a 512 FEL. I just bought a house situated on 35 acres. 20 of which are timber, 5 acre pond, the rest is pasture. Got a long gravel driveway and many interior roads to keep up. I've been looking and trying to research the 5103 and I think It would be a good simple tractor for these purposes. Food Plot prep and other menial ground work, a little cutting and pushing will be the jist of the work. I grew up on IH and massey ferguson, so simple is good for me.

the only disadvantage with the 5103 I can see would be slipage or a weight problem, either front end or rear. Has anyone had any major problems with this tractor whether it be mechanical or in using it?

The local dealer has quoted me $17,800 for the tractor and FEL, is this OK?


----------



## Archdean

Welcome Gulf Driver to TF!!

What are you presently flying? My last stint was in Ch47's other then flopping around in a ranger just to see if I remembered how!

Re: Your tractor question, I'm pretty clueless about new JD'S , I'll talk Kubotas Anytime though!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak

Again welcome to TF Brad! I think you nailed a great choice. The price is about right for the tractor and loader. Will the dealer include fluid filling the rear tires, set up and loader prep. at that price? If so, that a is very good price. The 5103 is a pretty much bullet proof tractor that sticks to the basics. As you already mentioned, the only issue you may run into is traction with the front end loader. It is better to have 4WD with a FEL but for occassional and light duty use, you will probably be fine. If you want a similar tractor with 4WD, look at the John Deere 5105. My neighbor has one and loves his. 

Here is some pricing info. on this tractor

5103 

They sell the FEL for about $3,600.


----------



## Gulf Driver

To chief-

-thanks for the info. I'll try and reach the dealer today and see if he'll throw in fluid filling. the loader has been installed and is ready to be delivered to the house as soon as I get in. Should there be any thing else for them to do as far as set up. What's the best way to test the loader before signing the dotted line?


To Dean: 

-I'm flying baby bells pad jumping! Mainly longranger stuff and a little 407 time. Looking into the BH427 soon...maybe?


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Gulf Driver _
> *To chief-
> 
> -thanks for the info. I'll try and reach the dealer today and see if he'll throw in fluid filling. the loader has been installed and is ready to be delivered to the house as soon as I get in. Should there be any thing else for them to do as far as set up. What's the best way to test the loader before signing the dotted line?
> *


Nothing else to do as far as setup if the FEL is already installed. Just be sure to check the torque on all of the FEL mount bolts and wheel lug bolts as well. Make sure all the FEL functions work correctly and no leaks. Filling the rear tires is a MUST unless you want wheel weights instead. Figure at least a $1.25 per pound for the wheel weights......that can get pretty pricey. You may sit have to use a rear counter weight on the rear hitch even with wheel weights and sometimes with filled tires. Make 'em throw in a hat and coffe mug too!


----------



## Live Oak

Gulf Driver,

Just wanted to follow up with you and see how the sale went. Are you the owner of a new 5103? I figured you might be out on a shift at work. Bring us up to date when you can.


----------



## Gulf Driver

I did get the tractor and I am also back at work.

the salesman brought the tractor out and showed me some things about it. He sent so far as to give me his home number in case I had more questions. I was impressed with his personal skills and helpfulness.

Now, on to the good stuff. Before the ink dried, I was on my way to the back forty to play. I figured out the FEL works great and can handle everything I'll need it for and then some. It is very responsive. The tractor seemed very nimble and carried plenty of power throughout everything I did. The only time I started to slip was when I would try and take too big of a bite with the FEL. Ease up a bit and off we go. I think It's going to be a great investment.

I tried out a few of the hills on my place and did'nt have too many problems. It'll just take some time to find the limitations slow and easy.

I've got big plans for when I get home. That pretty green tractor will get its work out soon! between my fishing and her honeydoo's, that is!


----------



## Gulf Driver

forgive the grammar errors, we are having generator problems,and it gets real dark real fast! I'm typing faster than my brain can handle


----------

